# Front air suspension



## 105169 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hallo Flair's owners,
I'm Giorgio from Italy and last october I buyed a 7100 ic - my 2007 - in Polch.
The rv is full optional and it has a Iveco air suspension.

Last may I talked with a Niesmann technician in Polch and He sayd me that is possible the retro fitting for the front air suspension directly in Goldsmith.

Is there many difference to drive the motorhome with front air suspension than my original from Iveco?

There are problems or negative opinions for it?

Many thanks and excuse my bad english...
Giorgio


----------

